# Alternative exercise



## Copepod (May 12, 2013)

I've never been one for ball games, so yesterday's exercise consisted of cycling 3.5 miles to work (Tree Festival at a Country Park), then running / walking / carrying / loading / unloading kit from Land Rover and tractor & trailer, setting up lots of temporary fencing (iron posts with lump hammer, plus electric fence posts and netting), working with head ranger's son, who I first met when he was a few days old (he's now 9 years old), preparing archery kit, then realising there wasn't enough space for safety, due to heavy horses on one side and a fence dividing field from Iron Age ring ditch - kids kept appearing on fence, so abandoned archery, led a woodland walk for grandmother, granddaughter, 2 parents and a toddler, cycling home through a heavy rain & hail shower, so a bit painful on thighs. Largely fueled by a couple of mugs of tea, plus sandwich I brought, plus cake brought by another ranger from bakery where her daughter works when home from university. Lots of fun, including catching up with a horse logging woman, who I only see at this event each year, plus unexpected bonus of visit by an assistant ranger who moved to another park. Fortunately, may pole dancing was led by another assistant ranger and his partner, as my one and only attempt was compulsory dancing in red, white & blue dress at primary school for Queen's Silver Jubilee. Lots of lovely animals, particularly the 8 week old Suffolk foal, who came with her mother - already getting used to public appearances, so needed lots of strokes  Plus a "cartoon" dog (owners aren't sure how it will turn out yet, as it's a bit of a mongrel - may look odd, but it has a lovely nature) and a lurcher - I was very honoured when he leant against my legs, even though it made cleaning paint off craft tables a bit more difficult. 

Today, heading off for a small urban woodland orienteering race in an area / club I've never run before.


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2013)

Enjoy copepod


----------



## Copepod (May 12, 2013)

Orienteering went better than I could have hoped. Only navigation challenge was finding start in Milton Keyes, but sun was out, so easy to know NSEW. Once running, navigation was fine, despite one misplaced control. Surprised to find a tent (unconnected with race) at one control - marshalled control points are normal on mountain marathons, but unheard of in urban wood orienteering. Only slowed for one leg, towards end of course (5.2km as crow flies, but nearer 5.5km for optimum route), because it was in full sun, but ran again once back in shade. No twinges with knee, so probably right decision not to attempt 7.5km course this time.


----------



## Copepod (May 12, 2013)

Steff said:


> Enjoy copepod



Why not try one or more of London orienteering clubs Thursday evening park races? 
http://parkrace.org/ ~
First of 2013 is 21st May in Wandle Park near Colliers Wood tube station. Always a pub for apres O rehydration after races in this series. Just make it known at registration that you're new to the sport and someone will help.


----------



## HOBIE (May 12, 2013)

& what did you do after lunch ??     Only joking sounds good Copod


----------



## Copepod (May 13, 2013)

Cleaned out duck house and changed their water, as I had set off early in the morning, and decided to make the most of the good weather and to get an early run. Ate lots, prepared papers for hearings today, made several phone calls to family etc. 

How about you, Hobie?


----------



## HOBIE (May 13, 2013)

I didnt do as much Copod(out on ped bike). Keeping active IS king well done you


----------

